# Weights of 7 Week old Kids



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Out of curiosity is 35-45 pounds a comparable weight for 7 week old boer x kids. They are currently on grass hay and milk from momma. No grain.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm interested in the answer two!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm hoping to start them on grain this week. These are some of the growthiest kids I think I've ever had.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those look like good ADG to me. Assuming they were 8 pounds when they were born that has the smaller ones at gaining 0.55 pounds a day. 0.50 is kinda the line in the sand, anything below is kinda so so and anything above it is good. I have a FF that is a dumb turd that won’t stay where I put her so all she and her kids are getting is grass and when I weighed her kids they were at 0.46 ADG


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

I have some boer x kids that weighed almost 30 pounds at about 7 and a half weeks there on mom's milk, Alfalfa hay and grain. Mom is a fainting mix and dad is full boer


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

I would like to see pictures ot them if you have any


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

pics? who doesn't want to see pics? LOL!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Here are some old ones. I'll get some new ones in the morning. These were taken when they were 2 weeks old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We just weighed kids tonight and just came across this thread.
I think 35-45 for 7 weeks is a good weight IMO especially for Boer X. In fact, I think some Boer X tend to grow faster than some full blood Boer. 

We generally weigh ours weekly, but lately I've been weighing more 10-14 days apart except for the bottle baby since we have to keep increasing his milk.

Do you know what your kids weighed at birth? Singles? Twins? Triplets?
Singles tend to grow really well. We have a doe who was a single, just turned 4 months old and weighed 75.2lbs today. 

Our oldest set of March kids I couldn't weigh until 2 days old (scale batteries died and couldn't get big scale out).
6 week old twins are 28.6 (doe) & 33.8 (buck), they were probably 7.5 and 9lbs at birth. The past 10 days their daily average gain has been .56 & 0.76.

Another set born 3/12 9.6lbs each (bucks) currently weigh 33.0 & 31.8lbs.
Their daily average is .68 the last 10 days.

I can't really include our other set since they were born a week early, 2 are on mom, 3rd is a bottle kid. They are growing well, but not where I want them to be on daily gain.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

My biggest kid now weighs 54 pounds and the second biggest weighs 52. My smallest weighs 29. I had 4 sets of triplets and a single. Birth weights were from 7.5 - 9 pounds.


----------

